# Manual Wind On Orient World Time?



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

I recently bought an Orient WorldTime.

The instructions were not fantastically clear, and so the other day I pulled out the crown 2 clicks to move the hands round far enough to get from the 14th of the month to the 24th of the month. Only after doing this did I realise that I could simply have advanced the date by pulling the main crown out one click and winding counterclockwise. So first question, could I damage a watch by winding it forward by 10 days?

I ask, because on winding the hands forward , the crown got progressively stiffer. At first I was worried that I had damaged something. However, I have noticed that despite only being worn for an hour last night, the watch continues to function some 24 hours later after being worn for an hour. This is not normal for this watch. Have I damaged the watch? Or does this particular model of Orient allow manual winding? And if it does allow manual winding, is it normal for manual winding to take place when the crown is on second click i.e. the position for changing hand position. There is no resistance to the crown when it is pressed in fully as normal and I wind...

Hope I am being clear.

I know that I will discover the answer when the watch has run down, but would be happy for an answer now to put mind at rest.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, I dont think you will damage the watch by not quick changing the date, as long as you dont whizz the hands round at a mega fast pace, I think Roy said this is not a good idea....

I dont know if your model of watch is hand windable or not....

If its running OK at the moment I wouldnt worry too much...


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I was winding forward fairly briskly, but not fastest I could go.

I just don't understand why it would wind in that position. Is that normal?

The instructions for this watch do have a section about manual winding and they talk about the crown getting stiffer when near fully wound, but you know how these badly translated instructions can be unclear as to which watch they are referring to?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Never heard of an Orient with manual wind


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Never heard of an Orient with manual wind


Well the watch is still going stong nearly 30 hours later and it was only worn for 2 hours....

So either it does, or I have shagged something.


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

fredbloggs said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of an Orient with manual wind
> ...


Well the watch stopped and it is now quite stiff to adjust the hands...

I have to say that I am most unimpressed. I don't think a brand new watch should grind to a halt because you dared to advance the hands and date a few days... pretty pathetic really.

Does anyone have Orient's service address in the UK? I can send it back to them and tell 'em where to stick it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would first contact your retailer if your not happy with it....


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

no can do. got it in Florida..

I thought the guarantee was international?

Is there a service centre in the UK?

If not, I'll just smash it with a hammer tonight cos it has made me angry and I want to see the back of it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Chill Fred









What exactly is wrong with the watch now?

Reading your post again it seems like its just the stiff hands now, my advice is set the time and wear it for a few days, keep an eye on the timekeeping and see how it gos...It might be fine and you just need to get used to its 'ways'....

We dont condone cold blooded watch murder


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

fredbloggs said:


> If not, I'll just smash it with a hammer tonight cos it has made me angry and I want to see the back of it.


Hi Fred and welcome to









I would not go to all the effort of smashing it







you might bash your thumb









Just send it to me and I will dispose of it for you, safely and humanly, free of charge









Mike


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi guys

I borrowed a magnifying glass and found 4 fibers had wound round the stem and were kind of bunging it up... yellow ones from a duster.. must have been when I was cleaning it after wearing it.. not going to use those dusters again! I'll use my t shirt instead!

I pulled them all out carefully and voila! It works fine. All perfect again!

Good job I didn't take out the hammer and have a teenage tantrum. I was just disapointed that I thought I had broken it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Fred


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

fredbloggs said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I borrowed a magnifying glass and found 4 fibers had wound round the stem and were kind of bunging it up... yellow ones from a duster.. must have been when I was cleaning it after wearing it.. not going to use those dusters again! I'll use my t shirt instead!
> 
> ...












Nice one Fred


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Fred & welcome to the forum









I`m glad you didn`t smash your watch up









There is a Orient Service Centre in the UK they are based in Cornwall, the problem is that it is not the firm listed in Orients `International Service Centre`s` at the back of the watch manual










I have used the new companys services only last year and although it took some time to get the part I needed from Japan (they were very apologetic about this saying it was unusual) they were very helpful









I`ve been trying to find the new companys address amongst my files but have mislaid it









However if you ring the old company they should give you the new ones details (they did for me)









Gudridge & Son tel.... 01872572050

Hopefully you won`t need them but just in case









BTW I have 6 Orients and am rather fond of them


----------

